# Personas que sirven bebidas



## MariaTriana

¡Hola a todos! me gustaría que me dijeran cómo se denomina en España las personas que sirven bebidas detrás de las barras de las discotecas o _pubs _(estoy buscando una palabra que no sea camarero/a).

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## belén

Barman, un anglicismo pero se emplea.
Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Barman, sí, y para mujer ?barwoman??


----------



## belén

Mmmm... no sé... me has pillado, si abro un bar sólo contrataré hombres para no angustiarme con este dilema tremendo 

¿puede ser que digamos el barman y la barman (suena horrible) o me lo estoy inventando?


En realidad decimos "la de la barra..."


----------



## mjmuak

Jejeje, yo suelo usar camarero, barman lo uso poco, pero cuando es una chica la llamo barwoman de broma porque no sé si se dice así o no...

Para mi sorpresa, viene en el DRAE:

*barman**.*
(Del ingl. _barman_).

*1. *m. Encargado de servir o preparar bebidas alcohólicas en la barra de un bar.


Pero con "barwoman" no ha habido suerte...


----------



## María Madrid

Especialistas técnicos en combinados y bebidas espirituosas... Por Dios, *son* camareros!!! Ya está bien de querer poner nombres cursis, a ser posible que suenen a inglés para sonar más "fashion", a profesiones perfectamente respetables. 

He buscado y no encuentro ningún otro nombre de uso común es España. En algunos sitios los llaman eufemísticamente "relaciones públicas", lo cual les encanta a los que se han tirado tres años en la universidad para conseguir la diplomatura. Tendrás que inventártelo. Saludos,


----------



## Danielitop1982

en chile también Meseros....

aunque esos van a las mesas...pero igual


----------



## mjmuak

María Madrid said:


> En algunos sitios los llaman eufemísticamente "relaciones públicas", lo cual les encanta a los que se han tirado tres años en la universidad para conseguir la diplomatura. Tendrás que inventártelo. Saludos,


 
Pero María un/a relaciones públicas no es lo mismo, éstos son los que están en la puerta o en la misma calle del local persiguiendo a la gente para que vayan al bar (ofrecen el típico 2x1, un chupito de regalo, la tercera copa gratis... y te lo escriben en un papelillo o en una tarjeta del pub porque se llevan conmisión) y muchas veces ni siquiera se llegan a poner detrás de la barra. ??En Madrid no hay de estos??


----------



## María Madrid

mjmuak said:


> y *muchas veces* ni siquiera se llegan a poner detrás de la barra. ??En Madrid no hay de estos??


Sí, claro que hay de ésos... y muchos de ellos, además de invitar, también ponen copas durante más tiempo del que pasan haciendo tareas de RP. No digo que todos, pero haberlos haylos. Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

Pero si yo no te digo que no, lo que te digo es que son funciones distintas, un camarero/barman o lo que sea es el sirve copas y un relaciones públicas busca gente para llenar el bar, pero eso no quita que en algún momento la misma persona acabe haciendo ambos trabajos. Tú puedes trabajar como traductora y profesora, pero eso no hace que sean  lo mismo ?no?


----------



## María Madrid

Claro, si estamos de acuerdo. A lo que yo me refiero es que como parece ser que queda fatal decir camarero, acaban llamando relaciones públicas, que suena mucho mejor, a poner copas en un bar de moda. Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, yo es que nunca he oído que llamen al camarero "relaciones públicas" a menos que desempeñe esa función, en bares y restaurantes son "camareros/as" y en pubs y discotecas "camareros/as" o "barman" y, como decía Belén,  "la de la barra"


----------



## elcampet

Bueno compañeros/as:
mientras continúan con su _rollo _*mjmuak* y *María Madrid*, les diré que para mí, camarero es el que tiende las camas en un hotel; lo mismo recamarero/a o su variante _recamarista_. Barman es una palabra conocida internacionalmente para designar a la persona que prepara o sirve bebidas en un bar. Por cierto, en México, a quienes se encargan de invitar a los posibles clientes en la calle, les llamamos "enganchadores"
Saluditos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

[FONT='&#65325]　　[/FONT]Se deben acuñar y difundir las palabras “coctelero” y “coctelera” y 
la Real Academia Española debe ponerse al día y  reconocerlas 
como correctas inmediatamente. El diccionario queda atrasado siempre, 
y nuestras sociedades cambian muy rápidamente.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mjmuak

Tú y todos demás estáis invitados a seguir nuestro _rollo_

En Espana eso son "camareros/as de pisos".

?Cómo llamáis a la chica "barman"??


----------



## María Madrid

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se deben acuñar y difundir las palabras “coctelero” y “coctelera” y
> la Real Academia Española debe ponerse al día y reconocerlas
> como correctas inmediatamente. El diccionario queda atrasado siempre,
> y nuestras sociedades cambian muy rápidamente.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Existe la palabra coctelera, es el recipiente donde se preparan los cócteles. Tampoco me parece correcto llamar coctelero a alguien que principalmente se dedica a servir cervezas. 

Por otra parte, la RAE no acuña términos y obliga a usarlos, sino que el proceso es a la inversa. Recoge y adopta aquéllos términos y estructuras que usan los nativos y que están suficientemente extendidos geográficamente y teniendo en cuenta que no es una moda pasajera. Sería absurdo que la RAE se inventara una palabra y dijera "hay que usar esto". Sólo en caso de neologismos importados (sobre todos temas técnicos) puede lanzar sugerencias, pero por lo general no se las inventa. Nadie les hace caso con sus sugerencias sobre cosas que se usan, menos aún si no las usa nadie. Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

Hiro Sasaki said:


> [FONT='&#65325]　Se deben acuñar y difundir las palabras “coctelero” y “coctelera”


Pero Hiro, estoy yo hoy un pelín quisquillosa, "coctelero/a" es el/la que hace cócteles, un barman/camarero no tiene por qué hacerlos ni saber hacerlos, sólo sirve copas, aunque muchas veces sea la misma persona quien realiza ambas funciones. En los bares grandes y con cierto prestigio uno de los camareros es el  coctelero, porque hacer cócteles requiere mucho tiempo y una gran sabiduría y dedicación


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aun en los paises donde los camareros se llaman “mozos”, he
leido “classified ad” , “ necesitamos meseros “. Pero, ellos 
traen comidas a la mesa, y los barmen colocan bebidas en 
la barra. No se deben confundir.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## elcampet

mjmuak said:


> Tú y todos demás estáis invitados a seguir nuestro _rollo_
> 
> En Espana eso son "camareros/as de pisos".
> 
> ?Cómo llamáis a la chica "barman"??


 
Podría ser bargirl 
O, qué tal _bartender? _


----------



## mjmuak

Ah pues sí, "bartender" es neutra, es perfecta!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México los llamamos barmans, bartenders y cantineros. Ayer oí que un mesero, para pedirle un trago al cantinero, le gritó "barra" y "barrita".


----------



## MariaTriana

Bueno, muchísimas gracias a todos, aunque yo estoy buscando una palabra española, de origen español.
Sólo se me ocurre "dependiente" o "encargado", ¡pero me suena fatal!
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

No sé si te valdrá, pero a veces se dice que alguien "trabaja sirviendo copas", o "pone copas por las noches", así se evita nombrar el oficio


----------



## elcampet

Pues a fin de cuentas, para no tener que usar anglicismos ni palabras de significado ambiguo, yo recomiendo el término* cantinero*.
Saludos.


----------



## Joseja

Pero cantinero no es un término usado en España, porque aquí a los bares o discoteccas no se les llama cantinas, así que probablemente a la persona que ha hecho la pregunta no le servirá.
Yo diría camarero.
Saludos!


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

Tal vez dos antiguos vocablos castellanos que tuvieron su origen en la Edad Media a partir de la adaptación al español de una voz germana pudieran resolver el dilema en cuestión: *Escanciador *y *escanciadora*, ambos términos aparecen todavía en el DRAE.

Hasta luego.


----------



## María Madrid

En España se usa el término escanciador, no se quedó en la Edad Media, si fuera así no aparecería en el DRAE. Pero se usa para las personas que vierten determinadas bebidas de una manera especial, como la sidra en Asturias o el jerez en ciertas zonas de Andalucía. Normalmente vestidos con el traje regional y en fiestas especiales. Nada que ver con una chica joven y con ropa ajustada que es lo que se ve en los bares de copas. Saludos, 

esto es un escanciador en España


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pero, creo que  "escanciador " no es "barman", porque no mezclan licores.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## irantzu

En Chile se habla de "barman" y "barwoman"... pero deberíamos inventar (si al parecer no la hay) una palabra que sea igual de específica en español...

¡Ah!, para mí, los camareros y meseros no tienen mucho que ver con la gente que prepara los tragos detrás de la barra (barmen y barwoman)...


----------



## souquemsabess

La mejor opción para el femenino de "barman" es "barmaid"...

Saludos desde Portugal!


----------



## Ellouder

Uau, esto es un foro serio, señores.


Creo que camarero/a es la opción impepinable. Otra mejor no vas a encontrar, al menos en español y en España. Y creo que nos vale tanto para los de detrás de la barra como para los que sirven mesas. A estos últimos también se les podría llamar «perdona».

Supongo que lo de camarero viene de los _ayudantes de cámara_ de la realeza.

Un saludo.


----------



## María Madrid

irantzu said:


> pero deberíamos inventar (si al parecer no la hay) una palabra que sea igual de específica en español...


Si uno se inventa un término, no es de esperar que la gente lo vaya a entender. Existen varias palabras de uso común en español y "barman" no es otra cosa más que "el hombre de la barra"... Saludos,


----------



## sarm

Tabernero, cantinero, ventero, camaraka, soplavasos, chaval, jefe, ¡Ehtuponmeunabirra!... ¡buf! no serà por nombres


----------



## xeneize

Los que llevan los clientes a los boliches, en Argentina son _tarjeteros_, término MUY popular en Sol, Madrid, también, debido a la gran cantidad de _tarjeteros_ argentinos 
Los que están en la barra, _barmen_....Éste es el plural inglés..._Barwoman_, en cambio, no cuajó mucho.
Los que van a las mesas, _meseros_ o _mozos_...Luego, nadie te impide decirle _mesero_ también al que está detrás de la barra.
Nada de _camareros_...en los bares no hay camas o cámaras, ¿o me equivoco?......Igual, a las de las camas se les dice _mucamas_.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Jamás en mi vida he oído que se use el término ni he llamado tarjetero para otra cosa que no sea un archivador para guardar tarjetas de visita o fichas. Nunca una persona. Que los "tarjeteros" argentinos se llamen así entre ellos, es una cosa. Que en España eso sea un término habitual y comprensible, otra muy diferente. Esos son los famosos "relaciones públicas" o simplemente gente que reparte publicidad. En los bares no hay camas, pero sí cámaras... Saludos,


----------



## Marcelot

Amigo xeneize: Yo nunca he oído _mesero/a_ en Buenos Aires...
¿Se usará ahora ?

El femenino inglés de _barman_ es _barmaid_, yo lo he oído tanto en España como en Argentina, pero bueno... gente *muy* pija .

_Saludos del flor de equipo que tenemos las plantas ._


----------



## Marcelot

Amigos xeneize y María Madrid: Acoto algo sobre el tema de lo que se denomina tarjeteros en Argentina...
Una palabra que se usa tanto en España como en Argentina para esa función es _relaciones públicas_.
Sí, ya lo habían dicho, pero simplemente quería añadir que en Argentina también se utiliza (por lo menos en Buenos Aires).

_Saludos de planta que baila ._


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, no digo que en España _tarjetero_ sea un término "habitual y comprensible"...Pero te aseguro que por Sol, por Sol nomás puedo decir, entre muchos jóvenes se popularizó el término debido justamente a la gran presencia de tarjeteros argentinos (que no son "camareros" ni en España, ya que trabajan en la calle nomás)...Lo comprobé personalmente... De acá a decir que sea el término más común en España, eso es otro cantar, nunca dije eso.
Marcelo: tenés razón, _mesero_ es usado más bien en otros países de Hispanoamérica. En Argentina más bien _mozo_.
Saludos


----------



## elcampet

sarm said:


> Tabernero, *cantinero,* ventero, camaraka, soplavasos, chaval, jefe, ¡Ehtuponmeunabirra!... ¡buf! no serà por nombres


 
Eso mismo afirmé un uno de mis post,si *bar=cantina*, no veo porqué en España no sea propio, en el más puro español llamarle _cantinero_ al que prepara y sirve las bebidas.
¿Verdad?


----------



## Marcelot

elcampet said:


> Eso mismo afirmé un uno de mis post,si *bar=cantina*, no veo porqué en España no sea propio, en el más puro español llamarle _cantinero_ al que prepara y sirve las bebidas.
> ¿Verdad?


 
Te hablo de los dos países que conozco (España y Argentina): a los bares no les llamamos cantinas, por eso sonaría extraño decir _cantinero_.
Yo lo conozco de las películas del Oeste, de las canciones mexicanas, etc.

_Saludos de planta que esta noche gritará: "cantinero, otro trago" ._


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

A todos:

La palabra adecuada en inglés para "la de la barra" es "Barmaid"
Saludos


----------



## gdiaz

mjmuak said:


> Tú y todos demás estáis invitados a seguir nuestro _rollo_
> 
> En Espana eso son "camareros/as de pisos".
> 
> ?Cómo llamáis a la chica "barman"??


 
En Chile, usamos _barwoman _sin nungún complejo, pero coincido en que deberíamos tener un término propio para _la (chica) de la barra_.


----------



## Ellouder

elcampet said:


> Eso mismo afirmé un uno de mis post,si *bar=cantina*, no veo porqué en España no sea propio, en el más puro español llamarle _cantinero_ al que prepara y sirve las bebidas.
> ¿Verdad?


 
No es que no sea propio, es que simplemente no se utiliza...


----------



## Malaia

Os soluciono el tema de un plumazo al estilo de Cádiz.
El que está detrás de la barra, si es hombre: "pisha, ponme un jb" y si es mujer:"chocho, me pones lo que tú quieras, pero con pajita que voy sobrao".
pd: "chocho" es el sinónimo de altramúz en zonas de Andalucía. Pero el que piense mal, no va mal encaminao.
Yo por el contrario uso "perdona, ¿me pones...?", ni "camarero " ni "camarera" porque no te miran.


----------



## Joseja

elcampet said:


> Eso mismo afirmé un uno de mis post,si *bar=cantina*, no veo porqué en España no sea propio, en el más puro español llamarle _cantinero_ al que prepara y sirve las bebidas.
> ¿Verdad?


 
Es que en España a los bares no se les llama "cantinas", por eso a los camareros no se les llama "cantineros". Saludos

Joseja.


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina, a modo de broma, se dice _barwoman_ para las mujeres. En los lugares donde dictan cursos para preparar tragos, _revolear_ botellas por el aire y todo eso, a las señoritas se las llama _barmaid_, y cada vez se escucha más.

En cuanto a los que enganchan gente para llevar a las discos o _pubs_, como bien dice Xen**ze, se los denomina tarjeteros, aunque ultimamente se escucha mucho RRPP (que vendría a ser de la forma en que se los denomina en España): Juancito (mejor dicho Jonnhy) es el RRPP del bar WordReference (RRPP se lee *erre erre pe pe*, no ere ere, ni erre, bien o mal así es como lo decimos por acá)

Saludos gallináceos

PD: El motivo por el cual no escribo por completo el nombre del forero es porque de chiquita me enseñaron a no decir malas palabras


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

A la de la barra se le llama "barmaid"
Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Malaia said:


> Yo por el contrario uso "perdona, ¿me pones...?", ni "camarero " ni "camarera" porque no te miran.


 
Muy fina, ¿qué quieres que te diga Malaia?
¡Una verdadera señorita andaluza!
¡A mí me caes muy bien!



Like an Angel said:


> En cuanto a los que enganchan gente para llevar a las discos o _pubs_, como bien dice Xen**ze, se los denomina tarjeteros, aunque ultimamente se escucha mucho RRPP (que vendría a ser de la forma en que se los denomina en España...
> 
> Saludos gallináceos


 
Huy ángel de mi corazón, es que tú eres muy joven, la palabra relaciones públicas ya se utilizaba en Buenos Aires 20 años atrás (sí, he tenido que revelar la edad de mis raíces).

Y bravo por los saludos plumíferos, que soy amigo de todos: los de Boca y los de River, los ángeles y los demonios...

_Saludos de planta alimentada con vodka ._


----------



## xeneize

> PD: El motivo por el cual no escribo por completo el nombre del forero es porque de chiquita me enseñaron a no decir malas palabras


 
Jajaja, no creas haberme *amargado* la noche con eso, luego de la Libertadores *yo* me siento muy *dulce* 

Saludos _estercoleros_


----------



## sarm

Joseja said:


> Es que en España a los bares no se les llama "cantinas", por eso a los camareros no se les llama "cantineros". Saludos
> 
> Joseja.



Joer, porque no querrás. Porque el término, lo que es estar... está. 
Yo la verdad es que uso todas las formas que me conozco. ¿La que más me gusta?... ¡¡¡¡Venteeeeraaaaa!!!!
Si es un poco burra la palabreja, pero es que soy maño  y de donde no hay no se puede sacar. ¡¡Arriba la Pilarica oigaaaa!!


----------



## papagayo

Hola amigos, creo que el femenino de barman es : barmaid.
Cordialmente


----------



## Malaia

Bueno, si sólo le vas a pedir agua...y no cerveza...aqui lo llamamos "aguaoooooorrrrr! y a las mujeres " aguaoraaaaaaaa!. Siempre desde un buen sembrao y a nuestros 45 grados a la sombra.


----------



## Jhoanus

Me uno a la conversa....

Bartender es el término que más me gusta en lo personal... pero es demasiado English.... 

Aqui las llamamos *la (chica, chama, mujer, tipa... etc) de la barra*.... y ellos son los *barman*

Quienes invitan a las personas son *los promotores* o *las promotoras* y quienes sirven las mesas son los *"mesoneros"*


----------



## Joseja

sarm said:


> Joer, porque no querrás. Porque el término, lo que es estar... está.
> Yo la verdad es que uso todas las formas que me conozco. ¿La que más me gusta?... ¡¡¡¡Venteeeeraaaaa!!!!
> Si es un poco burra la palabreja, pero es que soy maño  y de donde no hay no se puede sacar. ¡¡Arriba la Pilarica oigaaaa!!


 
No, yo no he dicho si yo digo o no digo cantina. Y ya sé que el términó aparece en el diccionario de la RAE. Yo sólo he dicho que en España a los bares no se les llama cantinas, y eso es una realidad. Saludos.


----------



## sarm

Joseja said:


> No, yo no he dicho si yo digo o no digo cantina. Y ya sé que el términó aparece en el diccionario de la RAE. Yo sólo he dicho que en España a los bares no se les llama cantinas, y eso es una realidad. Saludos.



Si, la verdad es que es un término que esta en desuso. No obstante aun quedan cantinas en algún cuartel militar. Y si viajas un poco por España, todavía podrás encontrar tavernas, ventas, posadas y hospitales. Sin ir más lejos, haciendo el Camino de Santiago pude elegir entre dormir en un "hospital de peregrinos" o en una "posada" situada en un torreón desde el que se apreciaban las mejores vistas del Valle del Aragón. Yo, como nunca había dormido en una posada, elegí esta, por supuesto.


----------



## Marcelot

sarm said:


> No obstante aun quedan cantinas en algún cuartel militar.


 
Perdona, pero estábamos hablando de _cantina_ como sinónimo de _bar_, y con este tipo de comentarios creo que los compañeros latinoamericanos se van a perder, porque parecería que en España hubiese bares que se llaman cantinas, yo nunca lo he visto escrito.

El resto de tu mensaje lo entiendo perfectamente, creo que tú estás hablando de la belleza de las vocablos, algo que todos compartimos.

_Saludos de alguien que sueña con ir a México y decir: ¡Cantinero, otro trago! ._


----------



## Joseja

sarm said:


> Si, la verdad es que es un término que esta en desuso. No obstante aun quedan cantinas en algún cuartel militar. Y si viajas un poco por España, todavía podrás encontrar tavernas, ventas, posadas y hospitales. Sin ir más lejos, haciendo el Camino de Santiago pude elegir entre dormir en un "hospital de peregrinos" o en una "posada" situada en un torreón desde el que se apreciaban las mejores vistas del Valle del Aragón. Yo, como nunca había dormido en una posada, elegí esta, por supuesto.


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero un bar no es un hospital de peregrinos o una posada. Saludos.


----------



## sarm

Me refería con ello a que aun hoy existen establecimientos que, aunque aparentemente forman parte del pasado, siguen existiendo en lugares de España. Su denominación está en desuso y quizás el ambiente típico que les acompañaba también, pero me alegra saber que aun se pueden encontrar sobre todo en zonas rurales. En fin, que esto se está saliendo de madre... La pregunta era las formas de denominar al camarero o barman.


----------



## Betildus

Danielitop1982 said:


> en chile también Meseros....
> 
> aunque esos van a las mesas...pero igual


Los meseros son camareros de restoranes, o sea, van a las mesas. También pueden servir bebidas pero no están detrás de la barra del bar.



María Madrid said:


> Por Dios, *son* camareros!!!


El Larousse lo da como válido:
*CAMARERO*, A n. Persona que cuida de las habitaciones en hoteles, barcos de pasajeros, etc., o que *sirve a los clientes en bares*, cafeterías, restaurantes y establecimientos semejantes.
 .... pero no sé si detrás de la barra 


Hiro Sasaki said:


> [FONT='&#65325]　　[/font]Se deben acuñar y difundir las palabras “coctelero” y “coctelera” y
> la Real Academia Española debe ponerse al día y reconocerlas
> como correctas inmediatamente. El diccionario queda atrasado siempre,
> y nuestras sociedades cambian muy rápidamente.


Pero una coctelera es otra cosa, seguimos con el Larousse, no aparece coctelero :
*COCTELERA* n. f. Recipiente de metal en el que se mezclan los componentes de un cóctel.



gdiaz said:


> En Chile, usamos _barwoman _sin nungún complejo, pero coincido en que deberíamos tener un término propio para _la (chica) de la barra_.


Si el hombre es *barman*, ¿Por qué la chica no podría ser *barwoman*?



Mujerdeblanco said:


> La palabra adecuada en inglés para "la de la barra" es "Barmaid"
> Saludos


En inglés es Barmaid pero estamos en el foro "Sólo Español", ¿Cuál crees que debería ser el nombre adecuado?.


----------



## sarm

Betildus said:


> En inglés es Barmaid pero estamos en el foro "Sólo Español", ¿Cuál crees que debería ser el nombre adecuado?.



¿La de la barra?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es cantinero el que sirve los tragos detrás de la barra. Como dice mi estimado Alex Lora: "Oye, cantinero, sírveme otra copa por favor"...


----------



## Jhoanus

Aquí el cantinero es el dueño o el que atiende las cantinas..... Pero nuestras cantinas son las que están dentro de las casa de estudio (escuelas, liceos o universidades) y por lo tanto no se venden bebidas alcohólicas...

Si en un local te diriges a la barra y gritas "cantinero, sírveme otra copa por favor", todos entenderemos.....

Curiosamente creo que para nosotros esa es una frase bastante mexicana...


----------



## María Madrid

En España se usa cantinas para referirse a los bares de las películas del oeste y también como dice Johanus, para referirse a los comedores de empresa, por ejemplo. Eso sí, sólo se llamaría cantineros a los del salvaje oeste. Saludos,


----------



## Marcelot

María Madrid said:


> En España se usa cantinas para referirse a los bares de las películas del oeste y también como dice Johanus, para referirse a los comedores de empresa, por ejemplo. Eso sí, sólo se llamaría cantineros a los del salvaje oeste. Saludos,


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con María Madrid.
Me pregunto si _cantina_ para un comedor de empresa no será influencia del francés (así se dice en dicho idioma), el DRAE no recoge esta acepción...
Estaba pensando que hace muchos años, en España (no sé si en todo el país) había _cantinas_ en las estaciones del ferrocarril, ahora lo que se ve escrito es bar, restaurante, etc.

_Saludos de helechos prehistóricos ._


----------



## María Madrid

Tienes razón Marcelot, también antes se llamaba cantinas a los bares/restaurantes de las estaciones, pero es casi un recuerdo de la infancia, actualmente no creo que se use ya. Saludos,


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

 Después de haber leído tantas palabras con sus respectivos argumentos.

  Si la cosa es llegar a un nombre español que denomine a una chica que se especializa en servir bebidas o copas, si ya existe en el español copero, ¿por qué no *copera*?

Se que la palabra es un poco añeja, pues se utilizaba en el lenguaje palaciego de las realezas.

Por cierto, tengo el presentimiento que la palabra camarero/a proviene de los ayudantes o personajes que atendían a los poderosos o poderosas en esos recintos privados, en los que se les bañaba, vestía, desvestía, se conversaba y así atendían la vida suave. No creo que provenga de la cercanía de la cama.

Saludos y feliz domingo


----------



## Marcelot

JABON said:


> Si la cosa es llegar a un nombre español que denomine a una chica que se especializa en servir bebidas o copas, si ya existe en el español copero, ¿por qué no *copera*?


 
¡JABON ! En Argentina, _copera_ no funcionaría porque la palabra ya existe.
Las _coperas_ eran chicas que estaban en ciertos tipos de "bares"  para incitar a la bebida a la clientela masculina, ¿sabes? te tocaban la piernecita y te pedían que las invitases a tomar algo, dicen las malas lenguas que ellas bebían té o agua con algo, mientras que al cliente le cobraran una consumición (no eran forzosamente prostitutas).
Por cierto, ¿cómo se llamaban en España?
¿Podría ser whiskeras?

_Saludos de bosques petifricados ._


----------



## xeneize

¿Por qué hablás en pasado, Marcelo?... Creo que, en su versión modernizada y actualizada, claro, las _coperas_ existan aún tanto en España como en Argentina, como en todo el planeta....
Por cierto, me suena que en Argentina se les dice también _alternadoras_, ¿no?...
En España, creo esté bien _whiskeras/güisqueras_, y también _chicas de alterne_...
Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

xeneize said:


> ¿Por qué hablás en pasado, Marcelot?...


 
Amigo xeneize: ¿Sigue habiendo coperas?
Es que pensé que ya no había...
Que quede claro que no estoy hablando de prostitutas .

Copio la séptima acepción de *alternar* del DRAE:

*7. *intr. Dicho de una mujer: En ciertas salas de fiestas, bares y lugares semejantes, tratar con los clientes, para estimularles a hacer gasto en su compañía, del cual obtienen generalmente porcentaje.

_Saludos de planta autoalternada ._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot said:


> Amigo xeneize: ¿Sigue habiendo coperas?
> Es que pensé que ya no había...
> Que quede claro que no estoy hablando de prostitutas .
> 
> Copio la séptima acepción de *alternar* del DRAE:
> 
> *7. *intr. Dicho de una mujer: En ciertas salas de fiestas, bares y lugares semejantes, tratar con los clientes, para estimularles a hacer gasto en su compañía, del cual obtienen generalmente porcentaje.
> 
> _Saludos de planta autoalternada ._


 
Acá les dicen ficheras. Por cado trago que piden (que generalmente es simple Coca Cola pero cobran como si fuera coñac del bueno) les dan una ficha. Al final de la noche canjean sus fichas por efectivo.


----------



## Jhoanus

Voy a tener que salir esta noche.... Yo no sé si aquí hay coperas ni mucho menos como se llaman.........


----------



## gdiaz

Cantinero(a) es el término correcto para mi gusto, pero en la mayor parte de Sudamerica por lo menos ya no se llama cantina a los bares. En Chile, se ha popularizado "pub" y por eso usamos barman o barwoman. Pero si hemos de hablar español....


----------



## gdiaz

JABON said:


> ¿por qué no *copera*?


 
En Chile, *copero(a)* es la persona encargada de lavar las copas (y por extensión vasos, tazas, platos y vajilla) en los restoranes o casinos institucionales.

*Copetinera*, la chica que incita a beber a los hombres en ciertos antros nocturnos (por lo que me han contado).


----------

